# Circus theme questions



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you'd have anyone go "Hey there's no clowns/fortune tellers at a carnival/circus!" We did a carnival/funhouse theme last year and seemed to have a great response from our patrons.

Good luck and post plenty of pics!
.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I suppose circus is really more about animals and circus acts like trapeze and clowns, whereas carnival is really more about sideshows, rides, and games but honestly unless you are a purist in theme I think you can crossover. I'm planning on doing a bit from both when I get my props and displays ready. Maybe it should be called "Carnivus"!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Speaking of, since we are doing the same theme this year....does anyone know where I can get a template for our invitations. I was thinking of a "ticket" for invitation/entrance type of thing. We had over 75 kids last year *yikes* but the kids friends are now saying we throw the best halloween parties ever. Loving it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I say no problem with mixing/matching of circus/carnival themes. I wouldn't be able to comment on anything because I would be too afraid of the creepy scary CLOWNS!!!! 

I have a suggestion for something to roll around in the bathtub...I needed something to roll aound and make knocking noises ina a cupboard once, and used a Weazel Ball (it's a ball with a battery, rolls around) and it was perfect, battery lasted all party long. Here's a link:

Amazon.com: Weazel Ball - The Weasel rolls with ball: Toys & Games


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MHooch said:


> ....
> 
> I have a suggestion for something to roll around in the bathtub...I needed something to roll aound and make knocking noises ina a cupboard once, and used a Weazel Ball (it's a ball with a battery, rolls around) and it was perfect, battery lasted all party long. Here's a link:
> 
> Amazon.com: Weazel Ball - The Weasel rolls with ball: Toys & Games



You know I was looking for something to make a noise (actually scraping noise) inside of some ductwork for an idea I had and this Weasel Ball might be worth trying even though the movement is different. I've seen WBs on YouTube so am familiar with them. Thanks MHooch for mentioning them.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

MHooch said:


> I say no problem with mixing/matching of circus/carnival themes. I wouldn't be able to comment on anything because I would be too afraid of the creepy scary CLOWNS!!!!
> 
> I have a suggestion for something to roll around in the bathtub...I needed something to roll aound and make knocking noises ina a cupboard once, and used a Weazel Ball (it's a ball with a battery, rolls around) and it was perfect, battery lasted all party long. Here's a link:
> 
> Amazon.com: Weazel Ball - The Weasel rolls with ball: Toys & Games


Great idea here!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Circus music suggestions-

Carnival of lost souls by Nox Arcana
Circus of Freaks (Sounds of Gore vol 15) by Gore-Galore
Midnight Circus by Gore-Galore

Click on the link for admission ticket samples for inspiration, for the invite

http://www.google.com/images?q=admission+ticket&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=20


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I can't wait to listen to some of the music you suggested Haunty! 

I had actually already planned to do the weazel ball in the bathroom! Great minds think alike!

Ok, I guess I would probably be the only one to point out the differences in the two themes... lol... I will just plan what I want and probably call it a carnival. 

Also if you were a 21-30 yr old... would you enjoy a cotton candy machine?

I'm considering one...


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Haunty said:


> Circus music suggestions-
> 
> Carnival of lost souls by Nox Arcana
> Circus of Freaks (Sounds of Gore vol 15) by Gore-Galore
> Midnight Circus by Gore-Galore


These are excellent suggestions for creepy circus music. I'll just mention that Midnight Circus is by Michael Hedstrom (in case you want to track down the album on i-tunes or another media store). There was a thread on circus music/sound effects on this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/87948-horror-circus.html.

I'm 24 and I LOVE cotton candy (our university residence hall cafeterias do a special circus dinner once a year and the cotton candy machine they bring in is always a hit). My warning, however, is that cotton candy is prone to being very sticky and guests may lose a wisp of the stuff to the floor, so be aware that it can cause a sugary mess.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a fun theme to do. You can make some easy and inexpensive circus props, including scary clowns. Here's one I made with a $10 kids clown costume from K-mart, a $2 kiddie car from a tag sale, chicken wire, pvc, a wig head and $1 store garden gloves.


















We had a fortune teller. I hired a friend from work that likes to do some acting. To my neighbors and friends, she was a total stranger. It was fun, because we had a hidden baby monitor and the teller wore an earpiece connected to a walkie talkie. The earpiece was hidden by her wig. I was in a bedroom upstairs listening and watching on the monitor. I fed information to the "teller." It really freaked people out that this stranger knew so much personal stuff about them, including info about loved ones that had passed on years before.

There are more circus theme ideas in my photo gallery here at halloweenforum.

Eric


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Carnivals often have circus tents with shows, so I say mash them together. I like the idea to have little "booths" with fortune tellers, games, etc. like at a carnival midway, so I'd mainly go that way but not quibble on the specifics . Also a sideshow would work for both.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> It is a fun theme to do. You can make some easy and inexpensive circus props, including scary clowns. Here's one I made with a $10 kids clown costume from K-mart, a $2 kiddie car from a tag sale, chicken wire, pvc, a wig head and $1 store garden gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! Your prop looks great! 

The fortune teller thing is hilarious! I would love to do that!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

If the budget allows... yes, do a cotton candy machine, a popcorn popper, or snow cones. Nothing wrong with mixing elements both of Carnival & Circus. Although Circuses are more known for their big tents to hold multiple rings of entertainment.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Cotton candy, Sideshows in Circus' and Carnivals*

If I decide to include cotton candy as a giveaway, I'll probably just do a sampling of it and put it in some little bags as a handout (maybe a bit cleaner way of handling it what with all the ToT candy going on too that the kids will have). Hmm...I wonder if you could wrap cotton candy around sucker sticks as a small bite.

BTW an interesting thing I learned while doing some research on sideshows for my haunt was that both circus' and carnivals had sideshows over their history. So I wouldn't worry about losing some authenticity by combining aspects of both. If anyone's interested here's a link to a primer on Sideshows written by Tony Robbins. You might get some ideas for your haunt from it as well.

Of other interest is this background on George Tilyou's Steeplechase Park in Coney Island. I was a bit surprised to read (well then again not) that Donald Trump's father had purchased the park and sought to have it demolished, but Coney Island zoning prevented it. BTW I really like the ticket design they used for the Steeplechase ride (shown on site) and might use something like it for my haunt.

Here's a video from Ripley's Odditorium that's pretty interesting and some displays I hadn't thought about. BTW notice the silk flame torches next to the sword swallower act! 

http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/2472918/7566975


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Haunty, thanks for music ideas and the ticket invite ideas!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I did a Sinister circus theme last year and did combine some of the circus/carnival elements. My invites were shaped like tickets 




















We also had a big picture of a circus lady and then I cut out "beards"from construction paper and played pin the beard on the lady and everyone took a shot of their choice of liquor, blindfolded and spun, and tried to get the beard on the picture. It was really funny. 

I also had a twisted candy bar with lots of fun things like ring pops, pop rocks, pixie sticks etc.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Addicted! 

Something Wicked This Way Comes.... AWESOME! I am definitely using that on my 'save the date'. 

The only thing is that I can't put a clown on it because I'm actually afraid that a few friends won't come. *Evil Laugh* I want something ominous on it... maybe a ringleader's hat or something.... 

Ok, this is what I have so far....

-A few props and strings of lights in the tree in the front yard

- When guests first walk in there is a long hallway to their right, at the end of the hallway I am going to put a strobe light with all kinds of things (trashbag strips, streamers etc) hanging in front of it that people have to walk through to get to the bathroom and so the strobe won't be overwhelming. At the end of the hallway I want to make some sort of creepy prop out of my old my-size barbie (three foot barbie doll I had when I was little). 

-There is a short hallway to the right, at the end is the entrance to the office where the fortune teller will be set up so guests can go get their fortune's read. I hope to have a beaded entry and then lots of potion jars and stuff on the shelves

- Going into the living room will be like entering a circus tent (hopefully). I'm going to attach sheets and stuff to the ceiling and then a string of colored lights to give it a tent/creepy carnival type feel. IT and other scary movies will be going on the big screen tv in there. 

-Past that living room is the second living room. The entrance to that (normally just an open space) will be a white sheet with a clown face painted on it. This room will be a total black light room with all kinds of neon evil clown goodness in it. 

- The backyard will just be kind of a chill place with props hanging in the tree and orange lights. Also my cemetery with a fog machine in the backyard as well!

-I need something comical and scary to float in the pool. Any ideas?

Thats what I got so far!

We're having a frozen drink machine also!

Any other suggestions?


----------

